# Socket Weld



## nisibon

¿Alguien, por favor, me puede decir como traducir la expresión técnica en inglés "SOCKET WELD" al español, preferiblemente de uso en america latina ? 

gracias, 

nisibon


----------



## Graziella

nisibon said:
			
		

> ¿Alguien, por favor, me puede decir como traducir la expresión técnica en inglés "SOCKET WELD" al español, preferiblemente de uso en america latina ?
> 
> gracias,
> 
> nisibon



Hola amigo,
Sé que WELD es soldadura, (lo estuve investigando para otro amigo hace pocos días) y SOCKET es la pieza plástica con agujeros que va adosada a la pared cubriendo las bocas de electricidad (llaves de luz, etc.). Espero no confundirte mucho. Saludos.


----------



## cristóbal

Graziella said:
			
		

> Hola amigo,
> Sé que WELD es soldadura, (lo estuve investigando para otro amigo hace pocos días) y SOCKET es la pieza plástica con agujeros que va adosada a la pared cubriendo las bocas de electricidad (llaves de luz, etc.). Espero no confundirte mucho. Saludos.



Pues, sí... es un tipo de soldadura, pero que yo sepa, no tiene nada que ver con un enchufe.  Pero, por no saber que es exactamente un "socket weld" me es un poco difícil hacer la investigación que precisa para determinar la traducción correcta--o sea, no he tenido éxito buscándolo en Google. 
Suerte... y seguiré buscando


----------



## araceli

Buenas noches:
Socket weld = brida para soldar con tape(?) para tubo.
Buscando en Google, dice que se usa para conexiones pequeñas.
¿Y qué es una brida?
BRIDA (Tecn) Traba de hierro o metal, en forma de abrazadera o semicircular, ajustada a un objeto cualquiera, a fin de asegurarlo o de unir las piezas que lo componen.// Accesorio de tubería, de forma generalmente circular u oval y que, ensamblado a otra pieza semejante, permite la unión de dos tubos por sus extremos.// Pieza metálica en forma de U, que permite la sujección de las ballestas de un vehículo, fijándolas a la caja del rodamiento del eje.
Una brida puede formar una sola pieza con un tubo o bien ir soldada al extremo de éste. La unión de dos bridas se efectúa por medio de pernos, intercalando una junta entre las mismas.

Cuando haces una pregunta de este tipo, de términos técnicos, conviene poner toda la información posible (contexto) y también una foto o un dibujo.
Los vi recién en Google pero no sé cómo se pegan imágenes...  
Espero sirva, chau.

¡Se necesita un técnico mecánico por acaaaaaaaaaaaaá!


----------



## Dandee

Graziella said:
			
		

> Hola amigo,
> Sé que WELD es soldadura, (lo estuve investigando para otro amigo hace pocos días) y SOCKET es la pieza plástica con agujeros que va adosada a la pared cubriendo las bocas de electricidad (llaves de luz, etc.). Espero no confundirte mucho. Saludos.


Se refiere a un tipo de soldadura de cañerías. Se llama así cuando se introduce la punta de un tubo o caño (hasta que haga tope en el fondo) de un agujero (socket) de la otra pieza (esta puede ser una válvula, brida, etc) de algunos milímetros de profundidad y del mismo diámetro exterior del caño. Luego se aplica un cordón de soldadura por el borde exterior que une el caño con la otra pieza. 
Hay varios tipos de uniones, pueden ser soldadas o no:Welding neck, socket weld, lap joint, flanged, butt weld, threaded, etc.

Espero te sirva.


----------



## Graziella

Araceli,
què buen trabajo!!!
realmente te felicito. Còmo estuvo ese almuerzo?
Beso


----------



## nisibon

Amigos, 

Muchas gracias por su ayuda y esfuerzo. Perdónenme, pero debí decirles que yo se lo que es un un "socket weld". Solo quiero saber, si alguien lo sabe, como se dice o especifica, en español, que necesitas una unión de tubería
del tipo "socket weld".

Gracias,


----------



## Mirtha Robledo

Podría ser un empalme de tubería???? Por favor corregir si estoy errada para saberlo.  Saludos,


----------



## JUANSE

es una "toma sellada" por estos lares.
espero que te sirva.

saludos.
juanse.


----------



## Graziella

JUANSE said:
			
		

> es una "toma sellada" por estos lares.
> espero que te sirva.
> 
> saludos.
> juanse.



Por fin un hombre, que son los que saben de estas cosas 
Tiene algo que ver con la electricidad o no? Saludos


----------



## JUANSE

Graziella said:
			
		

> Por fin un hombre, que son los que saben de estas cosas
> Tiene algo que ver con la electricidad o no? Saludos


hola Graziella...si,tiene que ver con la electricidad como tambien con algunas otras aplicaciones.

un beso desde cordoba.
juanse.


----------



## Graziella

Otro desde Buenos Aires. Gracias por desasnarme!


----------



## mogu

Bueno , según he podido ver el término se podría traducir como *"soldadura a enchufe"*

Aquí hay parte de las técnicas usadas en la unión de tuberías de polietileno extraidas de una página que encontré por ahí:

B. TÉCNICAS DE UNION DEL POLIETILENO

    * B.1.- GENERALIDADES
    * B.2.- SOLDADURA A TOPE
    * B.3.- SOLDADURA A ENCHUFE
    * B.4.- SOLDADURA A SOLAPE
    * B.5.- SOLDADURA POR ELECTROFUSION
    * B.6.- APLICACIÓN DE LOS DIFERENTES PROCEDIMIENTOS DE SOLDADURA A LOS DIVERSOS TIPOS DE TUBERÍA DE POLIETILENO EN FUNCION DE SU DIÁMETRO Y SU S.D.R.


Te digo también que en una página de dominio argentino encontré que hacía la traducción como "soldadura de enchufe" en vez de "soldadura a enchufe"

A ver si esto te sirve! Un saludo.


----------



## nisibon

JUANSE said:
			
		

> es una "toma sellada" por estos lares.
> espero que te sirva.
> 
> saludos.
> juanse.


 Gracias Juanse, pero creo que no me sirve. Aqui en Dominicana estamos tan influenciados por USA en la terminología técnica que creo que puedo especificar "union de tubería tipo socket-weld" y me van a entender. 

Saludos


----------



## nisibon

mogu said:
			
		

> Bueno , según he podido ver el término se podría traducir como *"soldadura a enchufe"*
> 
> Aquí hay parte de las técnicas usadas en la unión de tuberías de polietileno extraidas de una página que encontré por ahí:
> 
> B. TÉCNICAS DE UNION DEL POLIETILENO
> 
> * B.1.- GENERALIDADES
> * B.2.- SOLDADURA A TOPE
> * B.3.- SOLDADURA A ENCHUFE
> * B.4.- SOLDADURA A SOLAPE
> * B.5.- SOLDADURA POR ELECTROFUSION
> * B.6.- APLICACIÓN DE LOS DIFERENTES PROCEDIMIENTOS DE SOLDADURA A LOS DIVERSOS TIPOS DE TUBERÍA DE POLIETILENO EN FUNCION DE SU DIÁMETRO Y SU S.D.R.
> 
> 
> Te digo también que en una página de dominio argentino encontré que hacía la traducción como "soldadura de enchufe" en vez de "soldadura a enchufe"
> 
> A ver si esto te sirve! Un saludo.


 Si. Creo que "soldadura de enchufe" es lo mas cercano. 

Gracias y saludos,


----------



## Dandee

nisibon said:
			
		

> ¿Alguien, por favor, me puede decir como traducir la expresión técnica en inglés "SOCKET WELD" al español, preferiblemente de uso en america latina ?
> 
> gracias,
> 
> nisibon


Hay cierta terminología técnica cuyo en todo el mundo uso está generalizado en inglés, porque las normativas que rigen los procedimientos son en general americanas, ejemplo normas ANSI, AWS, ASME y otras.
En este caso en particular si a cualquier especialista en piping de cualquier país le dices: Socket weld, welding neck, lap joint, slip on, etc. entenderá perfectamente a que te refieres sin más explicaciones.
Hay algunas denominaciones en español para cada uno de esos tipos de unión, pero no están estandarizadas como de uso unificado para los países de habla hispana, por lo que son denominaciones localistas.
Para el caso de la unión soldada Socket Weld en Argentina se usa frecuentemente la expresión "Unión con enchufe para soldar" y seguidamente entre paréntesis se agrega "socket", eso es justamente por la influencia de la archi-conocida norma americana.
Creo que la mejor forma de expresarlo en castellano es "Unión con enchufe para soldar (socket) y si fuese posible incluir un esquema sencillo de la unión como elemento aclaratorio complementario.
 Dandee


----------



## el_novato

*Socket Weld* -  *Weldolet*

Hola

Tienes dos opciones.

La primera es usar la terminología técnica, de esta forma, puedes generalizar tu texto a nivel mundial.



			
				Dandee said:
			
		

> Hay cierta terminología técnica cuyo en todo el mundo uso está generalizado en inglés, porque las normativas que rigen los procedimientos son en general americanas, ejemplo normas ANSI, AWS, ASME y otras. ...



La segunda, es usar la traducción que utilizen en cada zona.

Por ejemplo, en el argot industrial usado en México, específamente en consturcciones en altar mar, se le conoce como *Weldolet*. Y cualquier persona te va a enteder cuando te refieras a "weldolet" o "Socket Weld".

Saludos.


----------



## el_novato

araceli said:
			
		

> ... ¡Se necesita un técnico mecánico por  caaaaaaaaaaaaá!



A ver, no soy técnico mecánico, pero hacemos lo posible.   Ya tiene 5 años que dejé el ambiente de la construcción, pero todavía hay unos recuerdos.

Como información adicional.   

NOTA:  No estoy usando un lenguaje 100 % técnico,  pero espero te sirve para tener una idea más amplia.

Aparte de utilizarse para unir, las bridas también son usadas para tapar el paso de algun fluido dentro  de una tuberías, son las conocidad como "brida ciega" (no confundir con el disco ciego), y se pone en el final del tubo, o sirve para aislar un tubo (como si se cortara), es parecida a una tapa.   Los discos ciegos van entre las bridas, pero sin interrumpir la continuidad de la tubería (o estar colocados en el final de un tubo).

También se usan para modificar la presión en un tubo (pequeña variarción de presión), y se conecta un sensor de presión (en la industria lo llaman sensor inteligente), y al leer la variación de temperatura a ambos lados de la brida, puede realizar su regulación de flujo.

Saludos
el novato


----------



## Dandee

Mirtha Robledo said:
			
		

> Podría ser un empalme de tubería???? Por favor corregir si estoy errada para saberlo. Saludos,


 Estás en lo cierto, es un tipo particular de empalme de tubería soldado.


----------



## Marc1

Socket welding is "Soldadura a (o por) enchufe"

You must note that in Spanish "soldadura" is welding and also soldering, but in English welding is different from soldering.
So... soldadura a enchufe, includes soft and hard soldering of copper pipe connections, plastic pipes and also the more specialised socket welding of steel pipes with special rings to resist corrosive materials.

I must point out that socket welding is not welding around a pipe joint as suggested above, rather is the process of joining couplings, curves, T,  or other conduit accessories by heating up, welding, soldering, or pressing rings or adhesive material that is pushed in the joint or that was already pre-set by the manufacturer of the accessories. The subsequent soft / hard sodering or electric welding or oxi welding that is done as an extra mesure afterwards, is only because the tradesman does not trust socket welding and is not part of it.

Always when attempting to translate technical material, please refer at least a page if you want to have a response even remotely accurate. Also it is very important if the target language is Spanish to know which Spanish speaking country will read it.


----------



## Mirtha Robledo

Entonces por aca sería un sellante para tomacorriente, suena coherente? 
Sin embargo tengo que decir que socket para mi siempre fue tomacorriente.
Saludos


----------



## Marc1

Mirtha Robledo said:
			
		

> Entonces por aca sería un sellante para tomacorriente, suena coherente?
> Sin embargo tengo que decir que socket para mi siempre fue tomacorriente.
> Saludos



Sellante para tomacorriente?
Por que no pegamento pora órbitas o estañado de caderas?

Lamentablemente traducciones técnicas llevan aparejada la necesidad de conocer el tema y no pueden traducirse literalmente palabra por palabra sacada de un diccionario común. 

Me acuerdo mi madre que pensaba que conocimiento técnico no es femenino, me tradujo el manual de la motosierra una vez y a "spark plug" le puso corcho par a chispas.

Bad translations are relly funny, have a look a this one:

Coors put its slogan, "Turn It Loose," into Spanish, where it was read as "Suffer From Diarrhea." 

The Dairy Association's huge success with the campaign "Got Milk?" prompted them to expand advertising to Mexico. It was soon brought to their attention that the Spanish translation read "Are you lactating?"

In a Zurich hotel: Because of the impropriety of entertaining guests of the opposite sex in the bedroom, it is suggested that the lobby be used for this purpose.

In an East African newspaper: A new swimming pool is rapidly taking shape since the contractors have thrown in the bulk of their workers.


In a Czechoslovakian tourist agency: Take one of our horse-driven city tours -- we guarantee no miscarriages.

On the box of a clockwork toy made in Hong Kong: Guaranteed to work throughout its useful life.

In a Paris hotel elevator: Please leave your values at the front desk."

Scandinavian vacuum manufacturer Electrolux used the following in an American campaign: "Nothing sucks like an Electrolux."

In a Tokyo bar: "Special today for the ladies with nuts."

In a Bucharest hotel lobby: The lift is being fixed for the next day.  During that time we regret that you will be unbearable.

In a Leipzig elevator: Do not enter lift backwards, and only when lit up.

Clairol introduced the "Mist Stick," a curling iron, into Germany only to find out that "mist" is slang for manure. Not too many people had use for the "Manure Stick."

In a Rhodes tailor shop: "Order your summers suit. Because is big rush we will execute customers in strict rotation."

Puffs tissues tried to introduce its product in German only to learn that "Puff" in German is a colloquial term for a whorehouse.

In a Tokyo Hotel: Is forbidden to steal hotel towels please.  If you are not a person to do such a thing is please not to read notis.

Advertisement for donkey rides in Thailand: "Would you like to ride your own ass?"

In a Rome laundry: "Ladies, leave your clothes here and spend the afternoon having a good time."

In a Hong Kong supermarket: "For your convenience, we recommend courageous, efficient self-service."

A hotel notice in Madrid: If You Wish Disinfection Enacted In Your Presence, Please Cry Out For The Chambermaid

In a Belgrade hotel elevator: To move the cabin, push button for wishing floor.  If the cabin should enter more persons, each one should press a number of wishing floor.  Driving is then going alphabetically by national order.

In a hotel in Athens: Visitors are expected to complain at the office between the hours of 9 and 11 A.M. daily.

An American T-shirt maker in Miami printed shirts for the Spanish market which promoted the Pope's visit. Instead of "I saw the Pope" (el Papa), the shirts read "I Saw the Potato" (la papa).

Pepsi's "Come Alive With the Pepsi Generation" translated into Pepsi Brings Your Ancestors Back From the Grave" in Chinese.

On the menu of a Swiss restaurant: Our wines leave you nothing to hope for.

Outside a Hong Kong tailor shop:  Ladies may have a fit upstairs.

A sign posted in Germany's Black Forest: It is strictly forbidden on our black forest camping site that people of different sex, for instance, men and women, live together in one tent unless they are married with each  other for that purpose.

The Coca-Cola name in China was first read as "Kekoukela", meaning "Bite the wax tadpole" or "female horse stuffed with wax", depending on the dialect. Coke then researched 40,000 characters to find a phonetic equivalent "kokou kole", translating into "happiness in the mouth."

When Parker Pen marketed a ball-point pen in Mexico, its ads were supposed to have read, "It won't leak in your pocket and embarrass you." The company thought that the word "embarazar" (to impregnate) meant to embarrass, so the ad read: "It won't leak in your pocket and make you pregnant!"

In an advertisement by a Hong Kong dentist: Teeth extracted by the latest Methodists.

The American slogan for Salem cigarettes, "Salem-Feeling Free", was translated into the Japanese market as "When smoking Salem, you will feel so refreshed that your mind seems to be free and empty".

In a Swiss mountain inn:  Special today -- no ice cream.

Ford had a problem in Brazil when the Pinto flopped. The company discovered that the word Pinto was Brazilian slang for "tiny male genitals".

In a Bangkok temple: It is forbidden to enter a woman even a foreigner if dressed as a man.

In a Copenhagen airline ticket office: We take your bags and send them in all directions.

On the door of a Moscow hotel room: If this is your first visit to the USSR, you are welcome to it.

In a Norwegian cocktail lounge: "Ladies are requested not to have children in the bar."

When Kentucky Fried Chicken entered the Chinese market, they discovered that their slogan "finger lickin' good" was translated as "eat your fingers off".

Frank Perdue was no better off. This chicken magnate's slogan: "It takes a tough man to make a tender chicken" was rendered in Spanish as "It takes a hard man to make a chicken aroused."

In a Budapest zoo: Please do not feed the animals. If you have any suitable food, give it to the guard on duty.

When Gerber started selling baby food in Africa, they used the same packaging as in the US, with the smiling baby on the label. Later they learned that in Africa, companies routinely put pictures on the labels of what's inside, since many people can't read.

In the office of a Roman doctor: Specialist in women and other diseases.

In an Acapulco hotel: The manager has personally passed all the water served here.

In a Tokyo shop: Our nylons cost more than common, but you'll find they are best in the long run.

Colgate introduced a toothpaste in France called Cue, the name of a notorious porno magazine. 

When American Airlines wanted to advertise its new leather first class seats in the Mexican market, it translated its "Fly In Leather" campaign literally, which meant "Fly Naked" (vuela en cuero) in Spanish.

From a Japanese information booklet about using a hotel air conditioner: Cooles and Heates: If you want just condition of warm in your room, please control yourself.

From a brochure of a car rental firm in Tokyo: When passenger of foot heave in sight, tootle the horn. Trumpet him melodiously at first, but if he still obstacles your passage then tootle him with vigor.

Two signs from a Mojorcan shop entrance:  - English well speaking   /  - Here speeching American.

Tokyo hotel's rules: Guests are requested not to smoke and do other disgusting behaviors in bed.

In the window of a Swedish furrier: Fur Coats Made For Ladies From Their Own Skin.

Sign in a German hospital: No Children Allowed In The Maternity Wards.

The sign at the concierge's desk in an Athen's hotel:" If You Consider Our Help Impolite, You Should See The Manager.

A notice in a Vienna hotel: In Case Of Fire Do Your Utmost To Alarm The Hall Porter.

Detour sign in Kyushi, Japan: Stop: Drive sideways


----------



## Mirtha Robledo

Hi there Marc1:  You are so right, however, the electrician happened to be at home and I asked him if he ever heard of that term and very gladly and surely explained me the meaning of the term.  What happens is that technicians sometimes become familiar with some words in English and they include them in their language the way they understand them.  Regards,


----------



## edsolis

Hola,

Trabajo en el mundo de la distribución de material eléctrico, cuando tengo que traducir algún término técnico me las apaño en http://dom2.iec.ch/iev
Se trata de una base de datos de la "International Electrotechnical Commission" en la cual disponen de un extenso glosario de términos en español, inglés, francés y alemán.

Espero que esta información sea de utilidad a alguien.

Saludos


----------



## CARLOS24

"socket Weld" Se Traduce Como Inserto Soldable Esto Quiere Decir Que La Tuberia Se Insera Dentro De Alguna Mas Grande (a Modo De Ejemplo) Y Se Solda La Union Entre Estas .

" A La Roseta Donde Se Inserta El Foco De Casa Tamnien Se Le Llama Socket , Como Ejemplo Si  Fueran  (brida- "roseta", Tuberia -"foco" La Soldadura Se Efectuaria En La Parte De Alunio Del Foco Que Queda Descubierta Cuando El Foco Esta Instalado"



¿alguien Me Podria Pasar La Norma Aws A5.1 Traducida Al EspaÑol?


----------



## Victorec

Union de tuberia tipo encaje y suelda.


----------



## toberón

Amigo, _socket weld_ se puede traducir sin ningún inconveniente como "de caja soldable" o "soldado en caja" y de hecho así lo anotamos muchas veces en México cuando hacemos nuestras listas de material de tuberías y accesorios aunque, como también dice por ahí una persona que te contestó antes, puedes dejarlo así en inglés o por la abreviatura usada en ingés SW y no hay ningún contratiempo. De hecho, muchas compañías mexicanas no se la quiebran y lo anotan SW. Muchos saludos y a tus órdenes.



nisibon said:


> Amigos,
> 
> Muchas gracias por su ayuda y esfuerzo. Perdónenme, pero debí decirles que yo se lo que es un un "socket weld". Solo quiero saber, si alguien lo sabe, como se dice o especifica, en español, que necesitas una unión de tubería
> del tipo "socket weld".
> 
> Gracias,


----------



## luis chavez

nisibon said:


> ¿Alguien, por favor, me puede decir como traducir la expresión técnica en inglés "SOCKET WELD" al español, preferiblemente de uso en america latina ?
> 
> gracias,
> 
> nisibon


saludos:

la expresion en español para SOCKET WELD es soldable en caja esto son compnentes de tuberia que tienen un pequeña caja donde se acopla la tuberia, por ejemplo los codos y tes de cobre que se utilizan para sistemas de agua en las casas, espero que esto te ayude.


----------



## Mariposas_de_colores

¿Cómo se traduciría entonces "socket weld *ends*"?

Es parte de una válvula.
¡¡GRACIAS POR LA AYUDA!!


----------



## VTP

Socket Weld, en español de México, se traduce como "inserto soldable", en cuanto a tuberías se refiere.


----------



## carlosalbar

Ok amigos, voy a sacarlos de la duda que genera este termino,
socker weld= soldadura envonada, como lo es meter ena brida corrediza dentro de un tubo no enchufe de luz, esa es una traducción literal, hay que saber del tema, ok?


----------



## Vampiro

Mariposas_de_colores said:


> ¿Cómo se traduciría entonces "socket weld *ends*"?
> 
> Es parte de una válvula.
> ¡¡GRACIAS POR LA AYUDA!!


Válvula con extremos soqueteados.
Pero puedes usar "extremos socket weld" sin que te de ni frío ni calor, lo entiende todo el mundo y en los catálogos ni se molestan en traducirlo.
Saludos.
_


----------



## carlosalbar

Socker weld end= soldadura para accesorios embonados que tiene un tope, ver grafica, si llegó


----------

